# at the moment



## artimedoros49

Hello,

Could  someone please help with above in the following context, as I'm not sure *momentálně *is the best choice.

_I envy you your trips to Italy and France. On the other hand, I do not envy you the weather in Paris *at the moment *(at the present time)._

_Závidím vám vaše výlety do Itálie a Francie. Na druhou stranu, nezávidím vám počasí *momentálně *v Paříži. _

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, your choice is fine, but syntax isn't.

_nezávidím vám počasí *momentálně *v Paříži. 
_nezávidím vám momentální počasí v Paříži. 

Although "současné počasí" would be probably better option.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you Onyx18


----------



## bibax

An attributive dependent clause is also possible:

_... nezávidím vám počasí, které *momentálně* panuje v Paříži.
_
panovati = to rule, to reign;
Momentálně v Paříži panuje dusné (parné) letní počasí. =  Sultry summer weather is reigning in Paris these days.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you bibax. My only query is re the use of "panovat". Is this a little formal (or literary)?  I am writing an informal letter, and have used "_vám/vaše" _only because I am addressing more than one person.


----------



## bibax

artimedoros49 said:


> ... *panovat* ... Is this a little formal (or literary)?


Not much. It is a kind of cliché. Weather always reigns like a sovereign. You can use it in informal letters. Although in everyday speech it may be rarer.


----------

